
New Spaceship Speed in Conway’s Game of Life - ssprang
https://niginsblog.wordpress.com/2016/03/07/new-spaceship-speed-in-conways-game-of-life/
======
dang
This is excellent, but it's the same story as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11250886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11250886),
which links to this post in the thread.

